# If you are not a Frequent Poster, you can ask for a recommendation



## Brendan Burgess

And you can reply to your question if you need to clarify it.

But you cannot provide recommendations.

Do not ask questions about specific companies e.g. "Anyone use ABZ Ltd in Ennis?" This will be treated as advertising. 

Brendan


----------



## joanmul

I can't find an appropriate link where I could ask the following: I posted a request for information and ticked the box for email alert of replies. I got a reply but didn't get an email alert. Is there something else I should do?


----------

